# Adblue: how often do you fill?



## eddjmemg (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a 2011 Touareg. This service interval I've had to add adblue, once at service, then twice after that. Now I'm down to 1,500 miles left which will get me to the next 10k service. 

This service interval we made a few 1,000+ mile trips if that makes any difference. 

This unique to this service interval or is it going to be common. I was out of the country for a few months right after buying. My wife drove it the whole time and she's blonde. I'm here now n I have to figure this thing out. I drive a Jetta TDI n don't have to worry about this stupid adblue that won't let me drive it after it runs out. Stupid technology IMO. 

I appreciate any advice.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

I fill mine at every oil change ( 10K miles)


----------



## Hoosierdub (Nov 17, 2011)

Why not just go to Walmart and buy some adblue? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddjmemg (Sep 16, 2012)

Every 10K?! WIW. WTF is wrong with mine?!

Because you still have to get the warning reset. If not your car will literally not start after it expires. Lol


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

eddjmemg said:


> Every 10K?! WIW. WTF is wrong with mine?!
> 
> Because you still have to get the warning reset. If not your car will literally not start after it expires. Lol


It all depends on what kind of mileage you get. If you consume a lot of fuel you will consume more DEF and not make it to 10K miles. I have a 2012, but the manual indicates that if you add DEF you need to add at least 2.5 gallons. Actually, the tank hold about 5.5? gallons. Then you re-set the level sensor by putting the key in the ignition and turn it to the on position but do not start the vehicle. Leave it there for about 30 seconds and the computer will sense the new level. You can get a spill proof bottle from the dealer but it is expensive. DEF is a standardized product so you can buy it anywhere. I buy it at Walmart and re-fill the spill proof bottle from VW.


----------



## eddjmemg (Sep 16, 2012)

VW sells a 2.5 gal jug that doesn't have the spill proof spouts. The smaller ones do but cost $8 each. The 2.5 gal are $12 plus you can buy a large funnel with a long spout to pour it in. You don't need any special fitting. I watched the techs pour it in with a funnel. Lol. I'm getting @26-27 overall. That should be average. I'm assuming it's because of all the hey miles I put on this time around. I read that the DPF will burn the soot more often under long drives or driving hard. But I've filled 3 times. That can't be normal.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

eddjmemg said:


> VW sells a 2.5 gal jug that doesn't have the spill proof spouts. The smaller ones do but cost $8 each. The 2.5 gal are $12 plus you can buy a large funnel with a long spout to pour it in. You don't need any special fitting. I watched the techs pour it in with a funnel. Lol. I'm getting @26-27 overall. That should be average. I'm assuming it's because of all the hey miles I put on this time around. I read that the DPF will burn the soot more often under long drives or driving hard. But I've filled 3 times. That can't be normal.


Actually what you do is buy one of the special bottles and then you remove the top and refill it with the 2.5 bottle to fill your tank with no mess in the car at all. I would say you have an issue with yours. I have owned my 10 TDI since Nov of 09 and have never seen that warning ever for low adblue. I am beggining to think the warning is disabled on mine or something..

Oh, I have put 6K miles on my vehicle in like two months back in 2011 when I moved from UT to PA with three separate trips back and forth with the third trip towing a trailer. Did not fill it up for months after and only did then just to top it off, I have never seen this warning everyone speaks of.


----------



## KPG (May 4, 2009)

I just do to a truck parts store, buy a 2.5 gallon jug of compliant DEF, take a funnel and pour it in every 5000 miles. No mess,no big deal, real easy to do. On my secant Touaredg TDI - GREAT vehicle!!


Yeti35 said:


> Actually what you do is buy one of the special bottles and then you remove the top and refill it with the 2.5 bottle to fill your tank with no mess in the car at all. I would say you have an issue with yours. I have owned my 10 TDI since Nov of 09 and have never seen that warning ever for low adblue. I am beggining to think the warning is disabled on mine or something..
> 
> Oh, I have put 6K miles on my vehicle in like two months back in 2011 when I moved from UT to PA with three separate trips back and forth with the third trip towing a trailer. Did not fill it up for months after and only did then just to top it off, I have never seen this warning everyone speaks of.


----------



## eddjmemg (Sep 16, 2012)

Yea I love the Touareg. Wife had the Passat TDI before that with same adblue. It's annoying n just more money for the consumer. My Jetta TDI uses diesel instead of adblue. I wished it was the same. It's not worth the added cost of adblue. It uses a minuscule amount of diesel/adblue to burn off the soot in the DPF. 

I like the idea of using the truck parts stuff. I should be out of warranty pretty soon so I'll be doing that for sure. Seems like this adblue issue is my car not throughout all the Touareg line. I love this thing. Well built for VW's top car. But doesn't handle like our Q7 we had with the 4.2.


----------



## eddjmemg (Sep 16, 2012)

So my adblue sensor is out. VW is ordering the new one n just waiting to get it installed next week hopefully. Hopefully cause I only have 500 miles left before it won't start n if have to get it towed. Lol


----------

